# Ashes to Ashes, Starring an '80s Era quattro coupe, Airs on BBC America



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've reported on the Beeb's _Ashes to Ashes_ series, the sequel to the British version of _Life on Mars_ that takes place in the 1980s. Why? Well, it stars an original quattro coupe for your viewing pleasure.... at least the viewing pleasure of the Brits up until now. It seems BBC America has added it to their roster as well. Check your local listings and set your Tivo, but Saturday at 9PM is when we're finding it. 
Original BBC Series Press Release: http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
Wikipedia Entry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A...eries)
Ashes to Ashes Trailer on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr5UhP58qgE


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ashes to Ashes, Starring an '80s Era quattro coupe, Airs on BBC America ([email protected])*

..it will be interesting to see if this has even a small impact on the resale value, and demand for this car in the states.
The values on the early Quattros sky rocketed in Britain..


----------

